# Silver dollars sick/dying with big white patch under skin?



## maritima (Dec 27, 2012)

We had 5 dollar fish and 1 just died and another is sick. It's hard to describe because it seems as if the one that died had developed some kind of "big white patch" that looked as a big "bubble" apparently under its skin, on both sides of its body. It didn't really seem to be cottony. We treated with rid-ich plus medication which supposedly treats for other protozoan and fungal diseases as well. I'm attaching a picture of the one that died and one from another dollar that is alive but today started developing a small white patch, this one looks cottony...
We've been treating with this medication for 2 days but I'm wondering if this is what's really affecting the fish since the dollar just developed this small white patch??
Any suggestions as to what it might be?
Thank you!!

I'm having trouble with the display of the attached picture!


----------

